# Randgestaltung



## luxilla (13. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 
ihr seit alle so wahnsinnig fleißig an euren Teichen - und man sieht es auch! Hut ab...

Letztes WE haben wir uns einen Teichsauger ausgeliehen und groß reinegemacht. 

Dabei ist uns wieder einmal deutlich aufgefallen, daß wir mit der Randgestaltung so gar nicht zufrieden sind. 

Bei der Anlage des Teiches haben wir am Rand eine Plastikkante eingesetzt, über die die Folie beim Einpassen geführt werden konnte. Da der Wasserspiegel nicht so hoch sein kann wie ursprünglich geplant (Filterauslauf) hatten wir nun eine recht hohe Folienkante zu verdecken. Das haben wir mit so grünem Teichflies (ich sage immer Teppich...) gemacht. 

Aber hübsch ist es nicht immer auf die grüne Matte zu gucken.. Außerdem sackt der Rand auch runter. Habe mal ein Foto angehängt. 

Wir haben jetzt begonnen auf die erste Ebene im Teich Steine zu legen und diese bis aus den Teich zu schichten - hey aber wir wollen ja auch keinen Steinhaufen rundherum. Finden wir weniger hübsch. 

Habt ihr Tipps - wir haben uns schon so viel Fotos angesehen, aber irgendwie noch keine annehmbare Lösung gefunden ;-( 

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Annett (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Randgestaltung*

Hallo.

So richtig kann man den Aufbau auf dem Foto leider nicht erkennen...
Kanns Du evtl. mal eine kleine Skizze machen und einstellen? Ich bin mir sicher, es gibt eine oder mehrere mögliche Lösungen - sofern Ihr nicht davor zurück schreckt den Rand 1x komplett neu anzulegen. D.h. dann 1x richtig Arbeit und dann lange Freude. 
Meine Ufermatte, die auch noch nicht komplett zugewachsen ist, stört mich z.B. überhaupt nicht mehr.  

Kann man da beim Filterauslauf nichts mehr machen, damit das Wasser insgesamt höher im Teich steht?


----------



## derschwarzepeter (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Randgestaltung*

Ich hab noch nie verstanden, wozu man da diesen grünen Teppich verlegen soll;
ich hab einfach eine Art Stufe gebuddelt, die die Folie senkrecht hochstehen lässt
und im Teich eine Böschung mit Kies-Sand-Gemisch (vom Aushub) angelegt.
Was von der Folie über das Erdbodenniveau herausragt, hab ich abgeschnitten
und wenn das dann schön verwachsen ist, schaut´s genau wie ein natürliches Ufer aus!


----------



## Annett (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Randgestaltung*

Hallo Peter.

Die Ufermatte ist eher eine Notlösung für zu steil gebaute Ufer - bei manch einem ist der Garten nun mal nur 100 m² groß und nicht 2000 oder mehr. 
Will man da bei geringer Fläche auf mehr Volumen kommen, muss man zumeist steiler bauen.
Nun verstanden?

Ich habe die Ufermatte im Uferbereich auch nur für ihren ursprünglichen Verwendungszweck genutzt - dem Übergang zwischen Teich und Ufergraben.


----------



## Doc (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Randgestaltung*

Grobe Matten drüber und bepflanzen .. dahinter Steine oder sowas .. funktioniert hiert bestens seit vielen vielen Jahren .. war aber Zufall damals


----------



## Zermalmer (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Randgestaltung*

Hallo Annett,
luxilla meint sicher die rot umrandeten Bereiche
 

So generell... da hat sie da schon Ufermatten... 
Die sind halt nicht bewachsen...
Bleiben nur wenige Möglichkeiten... 
1. sie lebt damit (will sie ja nicht ...zurecht  )
2. Sie ändert den Teich...eher unwahrscheinlich
3. Wie wäre es mit "Einsanden" und Uferpflanzen?
Nicht unbedingt ein Überraschungspaket wie Ufermattensaat.. .aber ein paar geeignete Pflanzen, die sich in dem Bereich hochkrabbeln und sie dann nachher flucht, dass sie hier empfohlen wurden?


----------



## Doc (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Randgestaltung*







So siehts bei mir aus ...

Hinter der Uferbepflanzung sitzen Steine ... Folie verläuft unterhalb ...


----------



## Ryu (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Randgestaltung*

Hi

Ich klink mich mal kurz mit ner frage hier ein

und zwar wollt ich wissen ob das hier ne normale ufermatte ist so wie sie sein sollte?
Weil es scheint ein guter preis zu sein,was wiederum mich etwas stutzig macht
Das is die Hompage des Unternehmens


Gruß Ryu


PS.:Sorry für den bösen Link


----------



## derschwarzepeter (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Randgestaltung*

Aaaahhh .... kapiert:
Die Matte soll ein bissl Wasser raufsaugen bzw. halten und Pflanzen Halt geben,
auf dass sie nach kurzer Zeit so überwuchert ist,
dass man sie nimmer sieht.
(Ist halt bei Luxilla noch weit davon entfernt!)

Aber wieso hält Ryu dann einen m²-Preis von € 3,80 für einen guten Preis?
Dann sollte es doch auch simples Flies tun, wenn´s ein wenig dicker ist?
Auch das ist doch ratzfatz bewachsen und dafür muss es ja wirklich nicht grün sein!

Einen Tipp hab ich noch für Luxilla:
Beim Design hat´s meist wenig Sinn, krampfhaft durchzudrücken, was nicht wirklich geht
und weil sie ja offensichtlich ohnehin keinen Wert auf einen naturnahen Teich legt
(Das muss auch nicht sein und Pflastersteine, Dekokies in verschiedenen Farben, Ufer-Föhre, Goldfische, 
grünes Plastikgefäß, Mauerwerk, Terrasse, fehlende Wasserpflanzen usw. lassen den Schluss zu!),
wär´s naheliegend und konsequent, das Ufer mit Betonrandsteinen oder auch z.B. Niroblech zu befestigen.
Warum nicht?

Ich hab das prinzipiell auch so gemacht;
bei meinem Teich gibt´s ca. zur Hälfte natürliche, flache, bewachsene Ufer 
und der Rest sind nahezu senkrechte "zivilisierte" Ufer:


----------



## luxilla (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Randgestaltung*

Vielen Dank für die Komentare von Euch.
Dann will ich mal auf Eure Fragen / Anregungen eingehen.

Wir haben uns jetzt dazu entschlossen am Wochenende den Rand etwas abzuflachen und dann den Übergang vom Teich zum Split mit Steinen zu gestalten.
Da die "Teppichstreifen" trotzdem sie eingesandet  (Sand Lehm Mischung) waren nicht den gewünschten effekt hatten, kommen diese jetzt weg. 
Die Bepflanzung im Teich ist da.. (auf dem Bild leider nicht zu erkennen ist der Pflanzfilter) aber leider wachsen die nicht so wie wir es uns wünschen oder besser gesagt wie sie sollten (ist aber ein anderes Thema für dieses Forum).
Den Wasserstand erhöhen geht leider auch nicht da der Auslauf aus dem FP eine Erhöhung haben soll (kleiner Wassefall) und der PF einen Notüberlauf hat der dann geflutet werden würde.

Vielleicht hat noch jemand eine Idee wie man den Übergang vom Wasser zum Split machen kann ohne das es zu Künstlich ausschaut.
LG Luxilla


----------



## derschwarzepeter (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Randgestaltung*

Ja:
Die Teichbauermethode sind in einem solchen Fall solche Böschungstaschen,
die mit Substrat gefüllt und dann bewachsen werden.
Sie Profimethode (Landschaftsbau) ist, das Substrat mit sog. Wirrgelege festzulegen;
damit kannst du sogar 45° begrünen!


----------



## Moderlieschenking (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Randgestaltung*

Hallo Luxilla,


> Da die "Teppichstreifen" trotzdem sie eingesandet (Sand Lehm Mischung) waren nicht den gewünschten effekt hatten, kommen diese jetzt weg.


Was für einen Effekt wolltet Ihr denn?
Hattet ihr eine Ufermattensaat drauf gegeben oder andere Uferpflanzen gesetzt?
Normalerweise funktioniert das recht gut, zwar nicht innerhalb weniger Wochen aber nach
1 - 2 Jahren hat man schon einen brauchbaren Erfolg auch __ Moos breitet sich ab dem 2. Jahr aus.
Anbei ein Foto wie ich den Übergang zwischen Teich und normalen Garten gelöst habe.
Mit viel Steinen und dazwischen vielen Pflanzen, die jetzt kräftig anschieben.

LG Markus


----------



## derschwarzepeter (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Randgestaltung*

Hi Markus,
ist das ein Teich auf einem starken Hang,
oder wieso hast du so einen Damm aus Bruchsteinen?


----------



## Moderlieschenking (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Randgestaltung*

Servus Peter,
Ich habe schon Hanglage aber nur ca. 0,5 m abfallend auf 4 m.
Da aber unter meinem Teich auf 1m Tiefe meine Flächenkollektoren der Erdwärme
sind musste ich eben auch noch nach oben bauen, damit ich auf eine vernünftige Tiefe
komme.
Durch den heurigen Umbau hab ich jetzt immerhin eine Tiefe von 1,3 m - mehr geht nicht.
Aber für meine ML ist das ausreichend.
Anbei zwei Gesamtaufnahmen vom Teich.
LG Markus


----------



## derschwarzepeter (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Randgestaltung*

Schaut nicht sehr natürlich aus (muss ja nicht!),
aber gefällt mir trotzdem wirklich gut!
Gibt´s da keine Probleme mit Eisdruck?


----------



## steingärtner (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Randgestaltung*



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Schaut nicht sehr natürlich aus (muss ja nicht!),
> aber gefällt mir trotzdem wirklich gut!
> Gibt´s da keine Probleme mit Eisdruck?



Hallo Peter,
deinen Kommentar versteh ich jetzt nicht:
1) der Teich (Teicherweiterung) von Markus ist ja gerade erst fertig geworden, dafür stehen die Pflanzen doch schon sehr gut, und ich bin sicher, im nächsten Jahr wird das bestimmt sehr natürlich aussehen.
2) wieso machst du die Ufermatten so schlecht, gerade in Bezug auf Eisdruck sollen die ja die Folie schützen :? oder hab ich da in all den Beiträgen hier im Forum etwas falsch verstaden 

Gruß, Marion


----------



## derschwarzepeter (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Randgestaltung*

Hi Marion!
Der Teichrand von Markus ist grundsätzlich nicht so gebaut, 
wie ein natürlicher Teichrand aussieht und das ist auch ganz in Ordnung und schön gelöst.

In Bezug auf Eisdruck bringen die Ufermatten genau GAR nichts:
Die sind mit Wasser vollgesogen und darunter ist das auch - die friert einfach durch.
Ich meinte, dass die Gefahr besteht, dass der Eisdruck die hübsche Bruchsteinmauer umdrückt!


----------



## Annett (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Randgestaltung*

Hallo Marion.

Ich glaub NG meint eher, dass die Ufermatte bei steileren Ufern die sonst ungeschützt den scharfen Eiskanten ausgesetzte Folie schützen soll (so von wegen Einschneiden). Was sie allerdings dabei m.M.n. vergessen: Wenn das Eis so scharf/dünn wie ein Messer ist, dann ist es so brüchig, dass es beim geringsten Kontakt schon abbricht und eine dickere Kante an vorderster Front hinterläßt. 
So habe ich das zumindest bisher im Spätwinter/Frühjahr beobachtet.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Randgestaltung*

Hallo zusammen,
wir können ja gerne in meinem Thread darüber weiter diskutieren,
hier soll ja Luxilla geholfen werden. ( Ich wollte ja nur eine Anregung geben)
trotzdem noch ein paar Zeilen 


> der Teich (Teicherweiterung) von Markus ist ja gerade erst fertig geworden, dafür stehen die Pflanzen doch schon sehr gut, und ich bin sicher, im nächsten Jahr wird das bestimmt sehr natürlich aussehen.


danke Marion, sehe ich auch so, aber es wird nicht bis nächstes Jahr dauern in 3 - 4 Wochen
wird dort von den Steinen nur noch sehr wenig zu sehen sein.


> Gibt´s da keine Probleme mit Eisdruck?


Die letzten 2 Winter gabs keine Probleme wir haben hier im Alpenvorland
lange und strenge Winter und durch meine Erdwärme kühlt der Teich zusätzlich aus.
Vor 2 Jahren hatte ich Eisdicken von über 30 cm gemessen und es gab keine Probleme.


> Schaut nicht sehr natürlich aus (muss ja nicht!),
> aber gefällt mir trotzdem wirklich gut!


freut mich, wenn er Dir trotzdem gefällt.
Mit natürlich ist das so eine Sache, So eine Uferdamm ist kein natürliches Ufer, das ist
mir schon klar. Nur manchmal sind die Voraussetzungen (bei Hanglage schwierig) einfach nicht da, um einen "natürlichen" Teich zu schaffen.
Man kann von Ufermatten halten was man will.
Ich habe sie verbaut und finde sie genial. Man kann sehr gut die Folie verstecken, hat
zugleich einen UV - Schutz - gleichzeitg eine automatische Bewässerung für den
Ufergraben und hat die Möglichkeit ein breites Spektrum an Pflanzen dort anzusiedeln,
die ich an einem natürlichen Ufer nicht in dieser Breite auf Dauer halten könnte.
Durch die Ufermatte gibts bei mir im UG nur geringe Wasserstandsschwankungen -
meine Pflanzen dankens mir.
Anbei noch ein Foto vom letzten sommer an meinem - wie ich finde - naturnahen (wenn auch steinreichen )Teich.
Ich wohne halt in den Bergen und da bei uns sind solche Steinufer durchaus normal in
der Natur.
So, genug der Zeilen, den Rest können wir gerne in einem der meinen Threads diskutieren,
bin gerne dazu bereit, hier soll ja Luxilla geholfen werden.
LG Markus


----------

